# Spinat mit Krabben



## Tipp (19. März 2011)

Ich esse sehr gern Spinat mit Krabben, dazu esse ich Reis.
Ich gebe 3-4 große geschnittene Knoblauchzehen, gemeinsam mit den Krabben, in eine heisse Pfanne mit ordentlich Olivenöl. Ich drehe die Hitze runter, würze ich das ganze kräftig mit Salz, Pfeffer, ein paar kleinen Chillis und Kreuzkümmel und rühre es ständig um. Nach etwa 5 Minuten hat sich der Geschmack ganz gut verteilt.
Nun gebe ich das Ganze zu einem vorher aufgewärmten Paket ungewürztem Tiefkühlspinat und rühre es unter. 
Ich finde es geschmacklich besser den Spinat selbst nicht zu würzen.

Das Ganze esse ich zu Reis.

Ich finde es übrigens sehr lecker.


----------



## cafabu (19. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*

Man, man,
wenn Du weiterhin so produktiv bist komme ich mit den nach Kochen nicht hinterher.
Carsten
PS.: Der Senf-Sahne-Auflauf war lecker, heute gegessen.


----------



## Tipp (19. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*



cafabu schrieb:


> Man, man,
> wenn Du weiterhin so produktiv bist komme ich mit den nach Kochen nicht hinterher.
> Carsten
> PS.: Der Senf-Sahne-Auflauf war lecker, heute gegessen.



Dankeschön, freut mich, dass er dir gefallen hat.
Ich koche halt ganz gern und hier und da schnappt man mal was echt leckeres auf und da denke ich mir oft, wenn mir das schmeckt, dann schmeckts bestimmt auch anderen.
Ich verstehe auch oft nicht warum manche leute ständig Fertiggerichte essen, weil es echt so viele Rezepte gibt, die total einfach nachzukochen sind.
Meine Frau mochte gar keinen Fisch bevor wir uns kennengelernt haben. Irgendwie scheinen meine "Kochkünste" aber gar nicht mal so schlecht zu sein, denn seit dem mag sie nicht mehr darauf verzichten.


----------



## cafabu (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*

Moin,
so Dein Krabbenspinat ist auch verhaftet. Ohne Kümmel, üble Kindheitserinnerungen, aber wieder leeegggger. 
Bin gespannt auf Deine nächste Kreation. 
Einfach, schnell, simpel, aber lecker, das gefällt mir. Meine bisherigen Rezepte waren da meistens komplizierter und dauerten in der Vorbereitung länger.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## bettyboo15 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*

Hi,

liest sich schon lecker. Wenn du gerne ausprobierst, versuch mal das. Zwiebeln und Knoblauch anbraten, dann etwas Schafskäse dazu, etwas Sahne, Sahne mit Milch verrühren, Pferre und Salz...die Krabben rein und gar ziehen lassen, den blanchierten Spinat dazu und lecker durchziehen lassen. Bisschen vorsichtig mit dem Salz sein, weil Schafskäse schon Salz hat.

Das geht bestimmt auch zu Reis, ich mag es gerne über Bandnudeln.


----------



## omnimc (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*

nimmst du die eingelegten krabben?
klingt legga werde das heute mal versuchen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*

Hallo Tipp,#h

hört sich nicht übel an.Aber die Kombination Spinat-Reis
lässt mich doch schlucken.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## omnimc (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*

ich nehme nudeln das paßt besser.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*



omnimc schrieb:


> ich nehme nudeln das paßt besser.


 



Gute dänische Kartoffeln. #6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## bettyboo15 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*

Hi, also ich nehme entweder die gefrorenen Tiefseekrabben, die sind auch ganz schnell durch in der warmen Soße. Bloß nicht mit anbraten, die werden gerne hart und schmecken dann nicht mehr, zum Garziehen reicht die heiße Soße.

....oder ich rühre die gepuhlten Krabben von Aldi/Lidl mit rein, die sind eh schon gar und brauchen nur erwärmt zu werden.

Und Nudeln...ich immer, mag sie einfach lieber. Sind wir schonmal zwei oder nochmehr.

Wenn ich bald nach Norwegen fahre, werde ich das auch mal mit lecker Fischfilet probieren, müsste auch schmecken.


----------



## burhave (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ich esse sehr gern Spinat mit Krabben, dazu esse ich Reis.
> Ich gebe 3-4 große geschnittene Knoblauchzehen, gemeinsam mit den Krabben, in eine heisse Pfanne mit ordentlich Olivenöl. Ich drehe die Hitze runter, würze ich das ganze kräftig mit Salz, Pfeffer, ein paar kleinen Chillis und Kreuzkümmel und rühre es ständig um. Nach etwa 5 Minuten hat sich der Geschmack ganz gut verteilt.
> Nun gebe ich das Ganze zu einem vorher aufgewärmten Paket ungewürztem Tiefkühlspinat und rühre es unter.
> Ich finde es geschmacklich besser den Spinat selbst nicht zu würzen.
> ...



Naja wer es mag...


----------



## daci7 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*



burhave schrieb:


> Naja wer es mag...



Ich habs letztens gemacht ... allerdings mit "Frutti di Mare" (So frisch man die eben in berlin bekommt) und frischem Spinat - Lecker =)


----------



## Tipp (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*



burhave schrieb:


> Naja wer es mag...



Ich mags z.B., aber ich bin ja kein "Nahrungs-Diktator"...
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich selbst auch meist nur Sachen esse, die mir persönlich schmecken.
Das kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Das mit dem Schafskäse klingt auch echt sehr gut. Das werde ich wohl auch mal versuchen.


----------



## Tipp (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Tipp,#h
> 
> hört sich nicht übel an.Aber die Kombination Spinat-Reis
> lässt mich doch schlucken.|kopfkrat
> ...



Ja, die Kombination hört sich für einige wohl gewagt an, aber ich persönlich mags halt...
Man kann das Rezept natürlich gern so abändern wie man möchte.
Ich habs nicht als Patent angemeldet.
Mit Bandnudeln klingt es, meiner Meinung nach, auch sehr gut.


----------



## Jose (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*

für mich hört sich der titel nicht so einladend ein: 
"Spinat mit  Krabben"

bei "Krabben mit Spinat" werd ich hellhörig,
der ohnmacht nahe bin ich aber erst bei krabben, knoblauch, chili mit portugiesischen fritten.

den spinat gibts à la nature als vorspeise (große portion )


----------



## Tipp (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*



Jose schrieb:


> für mich hört sich der titel nicht so einladend ein:
> "Spinat mit  Krabben"
> 
> bei "Krabben mit Spinat" werd ich hellhörig,
> ...



Das klingt auch sehr gut. Was sind denn portugiesische Fritten?
Sind die anders als belgische oder so?


----------



## omnimc (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*

ich koche das jetzt gleich nach mal sehen wie es mundet.

werde dann 3 meinungen posten können.

aber das gute ist ich muste nicht überlegen was ich koche.
ist zwar nicht das beste sonntagsmahl denke aber es geht trotzdem.


----------



## Tipp (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*



omnimc schrieb:


> ich koche das jetzt gleich nach mal sehen wie es mundet.
> 
> werde dann 3 meinungen posten können.
> 
> ...



Ja gut, für Sonntag ist das natürlich nicht der Oberrenner, aber wenn man nicht so viel Zeit hat tuts das auch.
So kann man dann halt mehr Zeit mit der Familie oder so verbringen statt stundenlang am Herd zu stehen.
Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, dass es euch schmeckt!


----------



## omnimc (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spinat mit Krabben*

also es hat geschmeckt! ja und die zubereitungszeit von 15 min ist echt gut gerade weil ja heute eine fehlt. 

habe aber auch eine Variante.


Krabben bzw Garnelen mit knobi anbraten.

Erbsen und Mörchen aus dem Glas oder Dose

etwas schmand oder creme fraiche

etwas  ,Salz,Pfeffer etwas brühpulver oder würzen nach belieben

alles zusammen  im topf erhitzen evtl etwas andicken

Dazu Nudeln geht auch schnell und Preiswert (das gesparte dann für´s Eis ausgeben)


----------

